# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 > سوال: کاربرد اسمبلی در ایران

## bahar1370

سلام دوستان
کاربرد اسمبلی تو کشور ما چیه؟؟؟ یعنی منظورم اینه که چه مشاغلی هم اکنون به این تخصص در ایران نیاز دارن ؟؟؟ ممنون

----------


## IamOverlord

فکر نمی کنم زیاد کاربرد مستقیمی داشته باشه و حداقل شغل های کمی براش پیدا می شن که به طور مستقیم باهاش درگیر باشن...
اما در کنار ابزار های دیگه ممکنه ازش استفاده بشه...
مثلا بالا بردن سرعت قسمتی از Engine بازی...
ساخت یه کامپایلر...
توسعه ی قسمتی از سیستم عامل ها...

----------


## bahar1370

یعنی به عنوان یک شغل به حساب نمی اد؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## IamOverlord

تقریبا بله... چون بازار کارش مثل بقیه نیست... وگرنه این قابلیت رو داره که یه شغل باشه...

----------


## xman_1365_x

> سلام دوستان
> کاربرد اسمبلی تو کشور ما چیه؟؟؟ یعنی منظورم اینه که چه مشاغلی هم اکنون به این تخصص در ایران نیاز دارن ؟؟؟ ممنون


سلام
بیشتر در برنامه نویسی سیستمی،مهندسی معکوس و هک کاربرد داره،شرکت هایی هم در ایران در زمینه امنیت و تحقیق و توسعه کار میکنند به افرادی با دانش اسمبلی و برنامه نویسی سیستمی نیاز دارند
البته اسمبلی رو باید در سطح intel manual یاد بگیرید.
موفق باشی

----------


## xman_1365_x

> سلام دوستان
> کاربرد اسمبلی تو کشور ما چیه؟؟؟ یعنی منظورم اینه که چه مشاغلی هم اکنون به این تخصص در ایران نیاز دارن ؟؟؟ ممنون


سلام
بیشتر در برنامه نویسی سیستمی،مهندسی معکوس و هک کاربرد داره،شرکت هایی هم در ایران در زمینه امنیت و تحقیق و توسعه کار میکنند به افرادی با دانش اسمبلی و برنامه نویسی سیستمی نیاز دارند
البته اسمبلی رو باید در سطح intel manual یاد بگیرید.
موفق باشی

----------


## C3phalex1n_0x

همانطور که دوستمون آقا مهدی گفتند!
یاد داشتند اسمبلی در مشاغلی مثل مهندسی معکوس، تجزیه و تحلیل بد افزار، پیدا کردن حفره های امنیتی، کرک و ... بسیار بسیار بسیار کاربرد دارد!
و دانستن این زبان پایه ای برای شروع به کار در این فیلد های کاری هست.
و علاوه بر این هم، برای برنامه نویسی سیستمی و سخت افزار به این زبان خیلی نیاز دارید.

----------


## IamOverlord

بله ولی کسایی که در اون زمینه ها برنامه نویسی می کنن، در واقع از Assembly کمک می گیرن و بیش ترشون در کنارش یه زبان دیگه ای رو بلدن و استفاده می کنن...
مثلا طرف با Delphi می آد Decompiler و Disassembler می سازه... واضحه که باید Assembly رو هم بلد باشه... ولی ممکنه حتی یه خط کد هم به Assembly نزنه...
دونستن Assembly در کنار زبان های دیگه مفیده... اما اگه ققط به عنوان یه ابزار تنها برای نوشتن برنامه ها در نظر بگیریمش فکر نمی کنم شغل‌ آن چنانی براش گیر بیاد...
ولی مثلا Visual Studio رو در نظر بگیرید... کسایی که یه قسمتی اش رو بلدن فقط و فقط با اتکا به همون هم می تونن کار پیدا کنن...
یا کسی که Delphi بلده، می تونه فقط و فقط با کدنویسی در Delphi شغل های مختلفی گیر بیاره...
اما دونستن Assembly در کنار زبان های سطح بالا خیلی کمکتون می کنه... منطق کار رو درک می کنی... بعضی قسمت ها رو با سرعت تر بیش تری طراحی می کنی مثل در برنامه های محاسباتی سنگین...
البته حرف من در مورد یه جامعه ی محدود تری بود... در سطح دنیا درسته که مثلا Boot Loader رو با Assembly طراحی می کنن و Kernel رو با مثلا با C، اما شده که فقط و فقط با Assembly کل یه سیستم عامل ۳۲ بیتی یا ۶۴ بیتی رو بسازن: MenuetOS ، DexOS ، KolibriOS ... اما تعداد این جور نرم افزار ها خیلی کمه...
من پیش نهاد می کنم اگه می خواید پول در بیارید قبل از یادگیری Assembly یه زبان دیگه ای رو انتخاب کنید مثلا C و بعد در کنارش Assembly رو یاد بگیرید... این طوری ریسک کار می آد پایین تر...
موفق باشید!

----------


## bahar1370

کلا اطلاعات راجع به رشته ما کم حالا زیرشاخه کم طرف دارش مثل اسمبلی که دیگه هیچی از 10 تا استاد می پرسی حاج و واج می مونن

----------


## C3phalex1n_0x

کلا استاد و بیخیال شو اگر می خوای چیزی یاد بگیری و پیشرفت کنی..
اگر علاقه مند به رشته تحصیلیت هستی و داری با عشق تلاش می کنی بدون کار فراونه خیلی فراون اما نیاز به متخصص داره. (حداقلش تو زمینه امنیت و تجزیه و تحلیل الان خیلی کار هست ولی دریغ از متخصص حرفه ای)
اما خب برای بدست آوردن کار خوب با حقوق عالی باید سختی بکشی بی خوابی بکشی تا بدست بیاریش.
زبان انگلیسی برای پیدا کردن جواب سوال هاتون خیلی مهمه. باید زبان بلد باشید.
وقتی زبان و یاد گرفتید بدون این که بیاین تو این فروم ها و همچین سوال هایی بپرسید خیلی راحت می تونید جواب سوالتون و خودتون پیدا کنید.
چون بیس کار یکی هست ربطی هم به ایران یا خارج از ایران نداره....

----------


## weblox

> کلا اطلاعات راجع به رشته ما کم حالا زیرشاخه کم طرف دارش مثل اسمبلی که دیگه هیچی از 10 تا استاد می پرسی حاج و واج می مونن


سلام خدمت شما

یکی از کاربرد های اسمبلی در برنامه نویسی میکرو کنترلرها هست که در الکترونیک و ساخت روبات ها کاربرد دارند.
شما رشته نرم افزار هستید فکر کنم.
ولی کلا دوستان هم گفتند دانستند کمی اسمبلی می تونه خیلی از جا ها کمک باشه.

موفق باشد.

----------


## prpe26

من هنوز وارد دانشگاه نشدم (سال دیگه ایشالا :) ) ولی از الان در حال یادگیری اسمبلی مخصوصا سینتکس های Intel (برای فایلهای .asm ) و AT&T (برای Inline در C ) هستم. 

در کل برای کسانی که میخوان در لایه ای فراتر از سیستم عامل کار کنند به نظرم خوبه . (ربطی به کشور نداره. همه جا کاربردیه ).

----------


## bahar1370

من گفتم شاید مثل دیگر زبان ها دوستان مثال مصداقی در موردش داشته باشن که بدونیم این کار از این زبان در ایران انجام شده

----------


## bahar1370

کسی اطلاعاتی نداره؟

----------


## Delphi Coder

> من گفتم شاید مثل دیگر زبان ها دوستان مثال مصداقی در موردش داشته باشن که بدونیم این کار از این زبان در ایران انجام شده


میخوام پاسخ شما رو اینجوری بدم شاید بهتر متوجه داستان بشید دانستن و استفاده زبان اسمبلی میشه گفت مثل دانستن و استفاده از ریاضی و فیزیک و کلا علوم پایه هست. کسی نمیاد یک پروژه رو به تنهایی با استفاده از اسمبلی تولید کنه چون مقرون به صرفه نیست. اما ویروسها آنتی ویروسها و بهینه سازی کدهای محاسباتی سنگین در حد استفاده از دستورات سریعتر CPU کراک نرم افزار و مهندسی معکوس کد، بدون زبان اسمبلی معنی و مفهوم ندارند. برای همین هم یک مهندس لازم هست اگر هم مسلط نباشه حداقل آشنایی خوبی با این زبان داشته باشه.
درسته که در عمل تقریبا میشه گفت برنامه مستقلی با اسمبلی نوشته نمیشه ولی به عنوان چاشنی خیلی ازش استفاده میشه. مصداقی در مورد این کار بخواید مثلا آنتی ویروس ایمن که یک نرم افزار ایرانی هست با کمک این زبان نوشته شده. در برنامه هایی که در شرکتهای خصوصی برای سازمانها یا ارگانهای خاص درست میشه نیز کاربرد داره در قسمتهایی از برنامه مثل Resampling سیگنال صوتی یا حتی Resampling تصویر اما اینکه انتظار داشته باشید یکی بگه فلان برنامه حسابداری یا انبارداری رو با اسمبلی نوشتن خیر همچین چیزی نیست.
اگر هم این سوال رو میپرسید که ببینید نون و آب توش هست شروع کنید به یادگیری در سطح حرفه ای من پیشنهاد میکنم این کار رو نکنید.

----------


## saman2

من میخواستم یه تاپیک در اینباره بسازم که دیدم خوشبختانه یه تاپیک در اینمورد هست.
سئوال من هم تقریبا همینه که پرسیدن با تاکید بیشتر بر جنبه شغلی و در آمدیش. البته با توضیحات دوستان مخصوصا پست آخر تقریبا جوابمو گرفتم اما میخواستم بیشتر مطمئن بشم و از دوستانی که بیشتر درگیر این مساله بودن بپرسم که پس یعنی یادگیری اسمبلی غیر از کمک جانبی به زبانهای دیگه، از نظر کاری شغلی فایده ای نداره؟ راستش من نمیدونم چرا برخلاف 99% برنامه نویسا، علاقه زیادی به کار در محیطهای ویژوال ندارم و بیشتر دوست دارم تو محیطهای غیرویژوال و داسی که همه برنامه کدنویسی میشه کار کنم! واسه همینم اومدم سمت اسمبلی اما...
دوستان،نظر یا پیشنهاد دیگه ای ندارید؟

----------


## xman_1365_x

> سئوال من هم تقریبا همینه که پرسیدن با تاکید بیشتر بر جنبه شغلی و در آمدیش. البته با توضیحات دوستان مخصوصا پست آخر تقریبا جوابمو گرفتم اما میخواستم بیشتر مطمئن بشم و از دوستانی که بیشتر درگیر این مساله بودن بپرسم که پس یعنی یادگیری اسمبلی غیر از کمک جانبی به زبانهای دیگه، از نظر کاری شغلی فایده ای نداره؟ راستش من نمیدونم چرا برخلاف 99% برنامه نویسا، علاقه زیادی به کار در محیطهای ویژوال ندارم و بیشتر دوست دارم تو محیطهای غیرویژوال و داسی که همه برنامه کدنویسی میشه کار کنم! واسه همینم اومدم سمت اسمبلی اما...
> دوستان،نظر یا پیشنهاد دیگه ای ندارید؟


اسمبلی در خیلی از موارد(نه همه موارد) مستقل هست،برای مثال علوم مرتبط با امنیت مثل تکنیک های مورد استفاده در بدافزارها  و محصولات ضدبدافزار ها که برای پیاده سازی،شرح و ... تماما از این زبان استفاده میشه،از لحاظ درآمدی هم خوبه،در کل شما هم اگر خوب پیگیر باشید و این زبان رو خوب یادبگیرید خیالتون از بابت شغل راحت باشه،موارد زیادی هست که انجام بدین که حتی خروجی سیاه و سفید هم نداشته باشه،چه برسه به گرافیک
موفق باشی

----------


## Hamidguitarist

دوستان من كل تاپيك رو خوندم اينو ذكر نكردين خود اسمبلي بيشتر ويروس نويسي هم كاربرد داره همين ويروس flame يه دوران غوغا كرد با همين اسمبلي بود..يا كلي ويروس ديگه...بنظرم يادگيريش براي مخرب نويسي خيلي كاربرديه ...همين كه رو ساختار و يروس ها كار كني و يه آزمايشگاه ويروس D: ولي  مهم ترين چيز همون عشق است كه كار پيدا ميشه وقتي آدم كل عمرشو هم بزاره پايه اسمبلي ضرر نكرده

----------


## saman2

> اسمبلی در خیلی از موارد(نه همه موارد) مستقل هست،برای مثال علوم مرتبط با امنیت مثل تکنیک های مورد استفاده در بدافزارها  و محصولات ضدبدافزار ها که برای پیاده سازی،شرح و ... تماما از این زبان استفاده میشه،از لحاظ درآمدی هم خوبه،در کل شما هم اگر خوب پیگیر باشید و این زبان رو خوب یادبگیرید خیالتون از بابت شغل راحت باشه،موارد زیادی هست که انجام بدین که حتی خروجی سیاه و سفید هم نداشته باشه،چه برسه به گرافیک
> موفق باشی


راستش من دیگه میخواستم بی خیال اسمبلی بشم و برم سمت C، چون فکر میکنم تقریبا همه چیزایی که من میخوامو داره، هم کدی هست هم بسیار قوی و پرکاربرد.فکر میکنم حتی برای خود C خالص هم کار در حد نرمال وجود داشته باشه، نمیدونم شاید دیگه یه کم زیاده روی کردم اومدم ته ته کدنویسی سطح پایین یعنی اسمبلی!  (البته زبان ماشین هنوز مونده!). حالا با این پاسخ دوستمون دوباره دودل شدم که به کار با اسمبلی ادامه بدم یا برم سمت مثلا C? آخه من که تابحال یادم نمیاد جایی دیده باشم دنبال برنامه نویس اسمبلی بوده باشن! شما چطور؟ ضمن اینکه بهرحال یادگیری اسمبلی دشوارتر از اکثر دیگر زبانهاست،گرچه منکر محاسبات و ریزه کاریهای مهندسی که میتونه برای بعضیا جذابیت خودشو داشته باشه هم نیستم.
البته تو پرانتز بگم مورد دیگه ای درباره فرصت شغلی برنامه نویس اسمبلی انجام پروژه های دانشجوییه که از قلم افتاده بود! 
امیدوارم دوستان باز هم در اینمورد راهنمایی کنن...

----------


## xman_1365_x

> راستش من دیگه میخواستم بی خیال اسمبلی بشم و برم سمت C، چون فکر میکنم تقریبا همه چیزایی که من میخوامو داره، هم کدی هست هم بسیار قوی و پرکاربرد.فکر میکنم حتی برای خود C خالص هم کار در حد نرمال وجود داشته باشه، نمیدونم شاید دیگه یه کم زیاده روی کردم اومدم ته ته کدنویسی سطح پایین یعنی اسمبلی! (البته زبان ماشین هنوز مونده!). حالا با این پاسخ دوستمون دوباره دودل شدم که به کار با اسمبلی ادامه بدم یا برم سمت مثلا C? آخه من که تابحال یادم نمیاد جایی دیده باشم دنبال برنامه نویس اسمبلی بوده باشن! شما چطور؟ ضمن اینکه بهرحال یادگیری اسمبلی دشوارتر از اکثر دیگر زبانهاست،گرچه منکر محاسبات و ریزه کاریهای مهندسی که میتونه برای بعضیا جذابیت خودشو داشته باشه هم نیستم.
> البته تو پرانتز بگم مورد دیگه ای درباره فرصت شغلی برنامه نویس اسمبلی انجام پروژه های دانشجوییه که از قلم افتاده بود! 
> امیدوارم دوستان باز هم در اینمورد راهنمایی کنن...


شما باید با زبان های دیگه هم آشنا باشی،مثل سطح میانی سی که اسم بردین و در کنارش اسمبلی هم یادبگیری،میتونی شاخه های برنامه نویسی سیستمی،درایور نویسی و ... هم بری ،کلا کار براشون هست،برای کار اگر کسی اسمبلیش خوب بود من خودم میتونم معرفیش کنم ،پس همونطور که گفتم نگران کارش نباشین،فقط باید سطح دانشتون از این زبان خوب باشه،پروژه های دانشجویی بدلیل میزان پولی که میدن من که به عنوان شغل به حساب نمیارم،بیشتر وقت تلف کردنه

موفق باشی!

----------


## hessam2003

سلام.
جا داره که درباره اسمبلی به دوست عزیزمون یک توضیحاتی بدم.
اول از هر چیز یاد گیری هر نوع زبانی در برنامه نویسی خوبه پس دو دل نباشد برای یاد گیری ربان C.
من خودم زبانهای سطح پایین رو در اندازه نیازم یاد گرفته ام و بیشتر روشون وقت نذاشتم و وابسته به نیازم پیش رفتم.
شما می توانید با بچه های سخت افزار پروژه های خوبی را انجام بدید از لحاظ جنبه مالی.
به طور مثال من خودم پروژه کمربند هوشمند را به وسیله AVR,base com,EMu 8086 انجام دادم چون نیاز بود بر روی میکرو کنترل هاو..... کار کنم.
پس می تونیم نتیجه بگیریم که هر زبانی نسبت به پروژه مورد نظرتون حائز اهمیت میباشد.
شما زبان C را شروع به یاد گیری کنید و هر جایی هم که واستون ابهامی بود مطرح کنید من در خدمتم.

----------


## FastCode

یک نکته رو هم فراموش نکنید که افزایش سرعت با کمک گرفتن از اسمبلی مال وقتیه که MMX تازه اومده بود و کار باهاش راحت بود.
الان برای اینکه کدتون از کامپایلر سریعتر باشه باید کاملاً با همه سری های SSE و AVX و 3DNow! و .... آشنا باشید که کار راحتی نیست.

----------


## maryam.68

خدایش تو 21 کامنت هنوز مشخص نشد چه کاری برای اسمبلی هست معلومه که این زبان دیگه کارایش رو از دست داده.وقت تو چارت دانشگاه و هیچ کاربرد دیگه ای نداره

----------


## محسن=0

> خدایش تو 21 کامنت هنوز مشخص نشد چه کاری برای اسمبلی هست معلومه که این زبان دیگه کارایش رو از دست داده.وقت تو چارت دانشگاه و هیچ کاربرد دیگه ای نداره


گل گفتی!
ولی بزار راحتت کنم.وقتی از نظر ایرانیها زبان C++‎‎ قدیمی شده دیگه اسمبلی باید بره غاز بچرونه. (اما من مخالفم.)
زبان اسمبلی بیشتر تو برنامه نویسی میکرو کنترلر ها به کار میره , البته یه رقیب داره (C).

دوست خوبمون تو پست 17 هم چن تا از کاربردای دیگش گفتن.

----------


## aspadirana

بزار کمکتون کنم به نظر بنده کسی میتونه اسمش و بزاره برنامه نویس که زبان اسمبلی بلد باشه،مگر نه یه بچه ی 6 ساله ام بعد از 6 ماه کار با زبان های دیگه میتونه برنامه بنویسه.
قصد جسارت ندارم شما دوستان در این تایپیک به نتیجه نمیرسید چون درکی از اسمبلی ندارید...
بهتره برید زبان های میانی و سطح بالا بخونید،به اون دوستمون که در مورد پول در آوردن صحبت کردن بره دنبال زبان های دیگه چون این زبان برای پول پرستها ساخته نشده اون برادرمونم
که فرمودن زبان قدیمی شده باید عرض کنم شاید زبان ها ی دات نتی و غیره قدیمی شه اما زبان اسمبلی با احترام ترین زبان هم خودش هم اساتید فروتنش...
*اسپاد در اوج است چون دوست داره وطن است*

----------


## saja71

بهتره یه مقدار احترم دوستامون رو نگه داریم.
اسمبلی زبان جالبیه اگه میخاهید ویروس بنویسید و کرک نرم افزارها رو خودمون هم انجام بدیم باید tsr در اسمبلی رو خوب یاد بگیریم.
زبانهای دیگه مثل سی نمیشه ویروسهای خوبی که تو اسمبلی میشه نوشت درونش نوشت چون سیستم عامل متوجه میشه. 


> بزار کمکتون کنم به نظر بنده کسی میتونه اسمش و بزاره برنامه نویس که زبان اسمبلی بلد باشه،مگر نه یه بچه ی 6 ساله ام بعد از 6 ماه کار با زبان های دیگه میتونه برنامه بنویسه.
> قصد جسارت ندارم شما دوستان در این تایپیک به نتیجه نمیرسید چون درکی از اسمبلی ندارید...
> بهتره برید زبان های میانی و سطح بالا بخونید،به اون دوستمون که در مورد پول در آوردن صحبت کردن بره دنبال زبان های دیگه چون این زبان برای *پول پرستها* ساخته نشده اون برادرمونم
> که فرمودن زبان قدیمی شده باید عرض کنم شاید زبان ها ی دات نتی و غیره قدیمی شه اما زبان اسمبلی با احترام ترین زبان هم خودش هم اساتید فروتنش...
> *اسپاد در اوج است چون دوست داره وطن است*

----------


## FastCode

> بهتره یه مقدار احترم دوستامون رو نگه داریم.
> اسمبلی زبان جالبیه اگه میخاهید ویروس بنویسید و کرک نرم افزارها رو خودمون هم انجام بدیم باید tsr در اسمبلی رو خوب یاد بگیریم.
> زبانهای دیگه مثل سی نمیشه ویروسهای خوبی که تو اسمبلی میشه نوشت درونش نوشت چون سیستم عامل متوجه میشه.


 در همون نوشته ای که  quote کردید اومده که درک درستی از اسمبلی ندارید.
اولش به نظرم یک مقدار ناخوشایند بود.ولی الان که پست شما رو خوندم به نظرم کاملا منطقی و درست هست.

----------


## مهدی-گیک

زبان اسمبلی زبان ساخت سیستم عامل است

----------

